# anyone know how to introduce a new chicken!!!!!!



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi have tyred adding a new chicken but she is getting picked on, what's the best way to introduce her I have separated the two bullies for now?????


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

The way i introduce a new chicken is to put it in a cage and at night wen they r all asleep put it in the coop and in the mornin they are usually ok with it there but may have to stay in the cage a day or two


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Yea normally are but she was getting picked on abit to hard by a couple so iam trying to break the group up abit and knock the two bullies down a peg or two


----------

